# waterproof jackets



## dmarie216 (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm taking a vacation to the North Carolina with my sons, we are looking for the best golf weatherproof/waterproof apparel. 
Does anybody have any suggestions for where to buy and what brand to buy for the best price?


----------



## Rothenfield (Jul 15, 2011)

I’m not sure if you need a golfing specific jacket or not. This will be the first winter that I plan on trying to play during, and I have a couple of waterproof and “breathable” jackets that I want to try on rainy days. The key word being “breathable”, and the “golfing specific” would be whether there is adequate shoulder and arm room that would not restrict your swing. I liked to wear a mid-layer jacket such as a fleece when I’m trying-on a rain jacket. When not wearing the fleece layer, the jacket is baggy enough that I believe it will allow for unrestricted movement. I will no longer buy an article of clothing meant for wet conditions that is not “breathable”. Gore Tex is still the gold standard, however E-vent is just as good but both are relatively expensive. There are many manufacturers today that have developed their own proprietary “breathable” laminate but they are generally not as durable.


----------

